# AngelFins in the GTA on November 3rd



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Our next trip to the GTA will be on Saturday November 3rd.
You can order by email, phone, text, via our website (preferred) or by PM.

We have several new products: 

*California Freeze-Dried Blackworms*
*NorthFin Fish Food - Premium Canadian fish food*
*Brine Shrimp Eggs*
*New shipment of Tropica plants*
*Kordon Breathing Bags*

*Marina Breeding Boxes are back in stock!*

Check our website: angelfins.ca for the complete list of products we carry.

This time we are heading to Newmarket and unfortunately, we will not be making stops at Pickering and Whitby, but we will likely be next time. 
Here is a list of stops for this trip:


B - 9:30 a.m. Esso - James Snow Pkwy and highway 401 (*Milton*)
 C - 10:00 a.m. Starbucks - Hurontario St and Britannia Rd (*Mississauga*)
 D - 10:45 a.m. Second Cup - Dufferin St and highway 401 (*across from Yorkdale Mall*)
 E - 11:30 a.m. Chapters - Kennedy Rd and highway 401 (*Kennedy Commons*)
 F - 12:00 a.m. Staples - Kennedy Rd and Steeles Av (*across from Pacific Mall*)
 G - 12:30 p.m. Tim Hortons - 16th Avenue and highway 404 (*Richmond Hill*)
 H - 1:15 p.m. Home Sense - Bonshaw Av and Younge St (*Newmarket*)









View Larger Map


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Are your timings correct, it says pm or is it am...........Also, its Nov 03 Sat.......as per heading right.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you for pointing that out, I copied and pasted a few parts from our previous post and missed to correct it.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We just received a shipment of plants from AquaFlora. 
AquaFlora plants are guaranteed FREE of algae, snails, duckweed, insects and pests. 
The plans were grown using micropropagation. Tiny plant cuttings of healthy parent plants were treated to remove all harmful organisms, and then grown inside a plastic container. 
Here is a list of plants were received:

Ammania	'Bonsai'
 Echinodorus	tenellus
 Eleocharis	parvula
 Eleocharis	vivapara
 Glossostigma	elatinoides
 Hemianthus	callitrichoides Cuba
 Heteranthera	zosterifolia
Myriophyllum	mattogrossens
 Nesaea	crassicaulis
 Rotala	''Nanjenshan'
 Tonina	fluviatalis Belem
 Tonina	fluviatalis Manaus


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We updated our website for AquaFlora plants: 
AquaFlora plants are a bit more expensive than Tropica but there is a lot of plants in each container.

HC - Hemianthus callitrichoides Cuba - Dwarf baby tears


Eleocharis vivipara - Hair grass


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

will you be at the PRAC auction on Sunday? I have seen you at all the other auctions.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Unfortunately, we will not be able to make it to this one.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It would be nice to see you Jarmila. Unfortunately, you will drive too north from my home.
I just bought some stuff from your on-line. Hope to see you next time you will come here.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> It would be nice to see you Jarmila. Unfortunately, you will drive too north from my home.
> I just bought some stuff from your on-line. Hope to see you next time you will come here.


Thank you for your order Igor. We will mail it in the morning. Hopefully we will see you next time.


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Wanted to say thanks, received the 2 packs of dwarf baby tears and 2 of dwarf hairgrass, beautiful looking stuff


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you. 
Good luck with your trip via 401


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

hoody123 said:


> Wanted to say thanks, received the 2 packs of dwarf baby tears and 2 of dwarf hairgrass, beautiful looking stuff


Glad to hear that, have fun planting.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We still have a lot of great plants left. 
To name a few:

Tonina fluviatalis 'Belem'
Tonina fluviatalis 'Manaus'
Myriophyllum mattogrossens


a lot of nice swords

a wide variety of carpeting plants: Downoi, glosso, HC


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Just a heads up, so that you can make your Christmas shopping plans. Our next GTA trip is going to be on December 8th:


B - 9:45 a.m Carpool parking lot - 401 and Regional Road 25 (Milton)
 C - 10:15 a.m. Starbucks - Hurontario St and Britannia Rd (Mississauga)
 D - 11:00 a.m. Future Shop - Weston Rd and highway 401
 E - 11:45 a.m. Chapters - Kennedy Rd and highway 401 (Kennedy Commons)
 F - 12:30 p.m. Swiss Chalet - Whites Rd and highway 401 (Pickering)









View Larger Map


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
Will you be getting any NLS stock before your next trip? I'm looking for the H2O Wafers in the 250gram size and noticed you're sold out.
--
Paul


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We received more NLS food yesterday H2O Stable Wafer - 250 grams is back in stock.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Jarmilca. I'll place my order now for pick up on December 8th in Mississauga. See you then.
--
Paul


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I placed an order as well. Great people to deal with see you on Dec 8th.


----------

